
Surprise Is the Key to Unlocking a Creative Culture - danmatthews55
http://minutehack.com/opinions/surprise-is-the-key-to-unlocking-a-creative-culture
======
bryanrasmussen
delivered more information than I wanted to know about his old boss in the
first paragraph.

